# Cherry Grove?



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I might be going fishing on the pier at cg this weekend. What do yall reccomend going for?


----------



## angelfish (Mar 18, 2004)

Is the CG pier north or south of the 2nd avenue pier? I have fished that pier many times but never CG.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

it is pretty much in n.myrtle beach


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

its around 35th N. which is the last public pier in nmb. their is a private pier a mile up the beach right south of the jetty. next one up is sunset in nc. good luck & tight lines


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll be down there as well, i might see you

Don't know what'll be catching, but I'm bringing enough tackle to handle just about anything.

Hope to see you this weekend. I'll probably be out on the end with a giant white spinning rod in one of the pipe holders.

Evan


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

i was out on apache over the weekend just visiting a few friends. they were catching plenty of small black drum, no bigger than your hand. a few whiting, and a few small blues.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

i will be in the surf. I will have three rods because i am buying my king mack season pass. I will be out there at 10:00 most lilky. Hope to see you there. I am targeting whiting probly.


----------



## bobbysue517 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Grand Strand Surf*

Is anyone catching anything in the surf yet on the Grand Strand?


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

*grand strand action?*

there isn't much happing yet. i've caught a few small sharks after dark and 2 puppy drum at the n. point last week.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*nmb surffisher*

How close are you to the big IGA in NMB? I think it's called Bulnose, but my spelling is horrible so that's probably not how it's spelled. 

Maybe you can meet me and fish4kings on CG Saturday.

And anyone else that can make it, you're welcome. In fact, the more the better. 

Headin' south,
Evan


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

kingfisherman,
what time are you going to be out there? weather looks nice


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll be getting there Saturday morning at about 1:00 (I'm leaving here at 10:00 Friday night) and will probly be out on the pier between 4:00 and 6:00 Saturday morning. Don't need to wake the parents to drive me because I finally got my pier cart finished, so I can come and go at any time I want.  

I believe that this is going to be a very long pier visit.   

Then I'll be leaving sometime Sunday afternoon, so I might fish from the surf some on Sunday. Not worth paying for a pier pass if I won't be able to make good use of it. But you never know, the money might just burn a hole in my pocket and make me go out on the pier.  

Evan


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

ok. so what kind of pier cart you get. fishing might be ok. never know.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Made my own cart out of scrap lumber and an old Radio Flyer wagon.

Seeing as the temps are up down there, might be some good spot runs (I hope).

Just learned that they built a new MONSTER Wal-Mart near where we stay. Defenitely going to hit that before heading out. I need to restock my 4 & 5 oz weights, 2/0 hooks and rigging wire.

Evan


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

*kingfisher23 & fish4kings*

i appreciate the invite and may join you guys on saturday, i've got tenitive obligations will see tommorrow. i live pretty close to the IGA and the peir. talkin about the new wally world it's probably got what u need, but the little man has got a good selection as well and is very helpful w/ Q&A. check out "Johnny's" a bait and tackle right across the swing bridge in nmb on the inland side. i'll keep u posted about sat. good luck & tight lines.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

yea i like jhonnys also. Nbm fisher you fish at cherry grove alot?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, I have a chnge of plans, will be down about 9:00 Saturday.

Parents can't get up and out 

At least I get to go.

See y'all soon,
Evan


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

*fish4kings*

i live a block from the beach so durring the warm months 3-4 nights a week. durring the day i go to the n. point of cherry and fish the swash, alot more action there. never do the piers, too crowed and would rather not pay. the boat i work on will start booking charters soon and late summer i've been commercial BFT fishing in glouister and cape cod mass.


----------

